# Uplink Activity for the Week of 11-29-6 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

472 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

472 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

533 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

533 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

580 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

580 INFO MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

609 TVN24 MOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

609 TVN24 MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 7 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

955 CD 6 MOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5992 INFO ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5993 INFO ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

7534 WBSF ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8539 KUTF ADDED TO TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8544 KCBU ADDED TO NEW TID 2146

8545 KUPX MOVED FROM TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO NEW TID 2146

9416 GSN MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9416 GSN MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9417 HTVN MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9417 HTVN MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9418 PAEC MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9418 PAEC MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9621 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9621 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9622 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9622 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9680 DPOP MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9680 DPOP MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9996 ECC MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9996 ECC MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

36849 DNL1 ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

36849 DNL1 ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

36851 DNL9 MOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

36851 DNL9, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

36851 DNL9, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

36851 DNL9, REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

36851 DNL9, REMOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

CHANGE COUNT 39


692 VLAND changed to SLNK2.

784, 900 and 901 EURNS became available.

Bangor, Maine ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox and PBS became available.

8624 KWOG callsign changed to KUNS

Butte / Bozeman, Montana ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX and PBS became available.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmmm..

Thanks John


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James,

Could TID 2146 be Tp 26 Spotbeam 34 from Gilbert?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

STA Tps 23 and 24 at 61.5 lit up now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

692 SLNK2 changed back to VLAND.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmmm.. wonder why they were changing VLAND back and forth...

Euronews ... Bangor ...Butte / Bozeman...became available ------> some people, looks like, are going to be Happy now


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> hmmm.. wonder why they were changing VLAND back and forth...


Maybe a couple of days ahead of time.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What would SLNK2 represent though? ( ..i am NOT thinking very good now..  )

Videoland (Taiwan) VLAND vs. ???


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Darkman said:


> hmmm.. wonder why they were changing VLAND back and forth...
> 
> Euronews ... Bangor ...Butte / Bozeman...became available ------> some people, looks like, are going to be Happy now


How long before we can be watching these channels?? Dish rep says not available??


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

probably later on today or tomorrow...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lamp525 said:


> How long before we can be watching these channels?? Dish rep says not available??


Usually the reps can doit on thursday after 6 AM EST.

Might be worth your while to check the website to see when your market is listed there.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Usually the reps can doit on thursday after 6 AM EST.
> 
> Might be worth your while to check the website to see when your market is listed there.


What do you mean??


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

exactly what he said.. 

To chec DISH's site for your market availability...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/

Website appears to be down. When it is back up, go to programming - local channels.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> James,
> 
> Could TID 2146 be Tp 26 Spotbeam 34 from Gilbert?


Yep, roger that.

Edit: Beam exists, confirmed lit by transponder readings last Spring.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

JohnH said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/
> 
> Website appears to be down. When it is back up, go to programming - local channels.


When I have locals turned on should I try to keep my distant channels and have them from LA just in case something happens and we get to keep waivers..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 8544 KCBU ADDED TO NEW TID 2146
> 8545 KUPX MOVED FROM TP 23 Spotbeam 34 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w TO NEW TID 2146


2146 26s34 from Gilbert AZ


JohnH said:


> James,
> 
> Could TID 2146 be Tp 26 Spotbeam 34 from Gilbert?


Ah, I went to check before reading the rest of the thread ... Yes. An interesting shift between two beams on the same spot from different uplink centers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lamp525 said:


> When I have locals turned on should I try to keep my distant channels and have them from LA just in case something happens and we get to keep waivers..


Anything is worth a try.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lamp525 said:


> When I have locals turned on should I try to keep my distant channels and have them from LA just in case something happens and we get to keep waivers..


You should be able to add locals from the website when they become available. Perhaps the best way to achieve what you are seeking. No CSR involved.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Darkman said:


> hmmm.. wonder why they were changing VLAND back and forth...
> 
> Euronews ... Bangor ...Butte / Bozeman...became available ------> some people, looks like, are going to be Happy now


Hows the EURONEWS going to be available/priced for the english international feed???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quizzer said:


> Hows the EURONEWS going to be available/priced for the english international feed???


That is yet to be seen. It is not on E*'s website yet (that I can find) and there has been no press release. I wish that uplink reports came with prices, but they don't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lamp525 said:


> When I have locals turned on should I try to keep my distant channels and have them from LA just in case something happens and we get to keep waivers..


Unless something incredible happens in the next few hours, you are going to lose your LA feeds by Thursday.

I don't think they can turn off the CONUS feeds as they are probably serving up locals to a number of LA market subscribers without MPEG4 equipment.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh said:


> Unless something incredible happens in the next few hours, you are going to lose your LA feeds by Thursday.
> 
> I don't think they can turn off the CONUS feeds as they are probably serving up locals to a number of LA market subscribers without MPEG4 equipment.


If there is room, they can move them to Spotbeams.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

quizzer said:


> Hows the EURONEWS going to be available/priced for the english international feed???


Not sure about Pricing..

But language wise .. as was reported before (currently anyhow .. unless things will change) :

ch 900 currently has 3 languages / audio tracks on it - English / Portugiuse / Italian
ch 901 currently has 2 languages / audio tracks on it - Russian / English

and 784 is more likely... same as before as well - English / French / German

That is a Total of 6 various languages (out of 7 available) .. currently anyhow...
So currently it looks like a Spanish language is missing..

Wonder what plans they have for Spanish language Euronews .. - like when it might be available or uplinked, what channel range.. orbital location it will be (in 800s with other Latino channels, .. at 110 maybe .. or??) ..

I guess time will show... 
Official press release about this .. along with some Euronews web page would be helpful as well


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Darkman said:


> Not sure about Pricing..
> 
> But language wise .. as was reported before (currently anyhow .. unless things will change) :
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and John for the update.


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Thanks As Always For The Updates John*


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You forgot this bandit, lol:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Not sure about Pricing..
> 
> But language wise .. as was reported before (currently anyhow .. unless things will change) :
> 
> ...


 www.euronews.net not very helpful though..no american cable co's mentioned


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Logically to think that something about Euronews should appear from DISH Network pretty soon, now that it's Available...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Unless something incredible happens in the next few hours, you are going to lose your LA feeds by Thursday.
> 
> I don't think they can turn off the CONUS feeds as they are probably serving up locals to a number of LA market subscribers without MPEG4 equipment.


Easy solution would be to move the LA locals unto the "tier" where another local in LA exists. People with LA locals should be the only ones with authorization to watch all of the locals in their market. People seeing them as distants would be disconnected very quickly.

The same applies for all markets used as distants. Changing the "tier" is quick and easy.

Answering the phone when up to 900,000 people lose channels the same day ... that will be a pain. If you need to call a CSR don't put it off till Friday.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, move the Corresponding SD Network to the same code as the HD Network.

I hope they do not forget to do the entire group of the original 13 distant cities including KJZZ and KTVK.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> I hope they do not forget to do the entire group of the original 13 distant cities including KJZZ and KTVK.


Hmm, I had those stations once, back in the day. Are you saying they are still part of a distant tier?

If so, it will certainly be interesting to see what E* does with them, because they definitely are not covered by the injunction.


----------



## terilam (Nov 30, 2006)

Darkman said:


> hmmm.. wonder why they were changing VLAND back and forth...
> 
> Euronews ... Bangor ...Butte / Bozeman...became available ------> some people, looks like, are going to be Happy now


distants are to shut off by midnight November 30 or get thru 11:59 December 1?

I am one of those 'some people'.....do not really want Butte channels want to keep my distants, just like it was.  Because of where we live if Butte hadn't come thru we would have been one of the 4% or so that would have had NOTHING.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"By December 1st"

The last minute a distant will be legal on E* is 11:59pm Thursday night.
The permanent injunction applies on Friday.
(Don't ask me what time zone ... it isn't specified.)


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

I lost mine about an hour ago


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Anyhow,

Welcome to DBSTalk, terilam!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> "By December 1st"
> 
> The last minute a distant will be legal on E* is 11:59pm Thursday night.
> The permanent injunction applies on Friday.
> (Don't ask me what time zone ... it isn't specified.)


 It should be the time of the location where the injunction was issued.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

whatchel1 said:


> It should be the time of the location where the injunction was issued.


It doesn't really matter. They aren't waiting until the last possible second. They are being turned off as we speak.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My distants were shut off in the middle of Conan. At 1am (just a few minutes ago) the channel winked out. CRAP Back to the crappy local channels.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chaddux said:


> It doesn't really matter. They aren't waiting until the last possible second. They are being turned off as we speak.


That's what "by" means. They did hold out as long as possible.

I'm sure the immediate shutdown will be used against E* by the affiliate groups as proof they didn't need 120 days, but the CSRs will be swamped - that part of E*'s claim will be 100% true.

JohnH ... did they do it as we suggested or are they flooding deauth commands?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> That's what "by" means. They did hold out as long as possible.


I know that. I was referring to the argument over what time zone applied to the last possible minute. That's an irrelevant discussion since they're already being turned off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wasn't much of an argument ... just a question of when. "By" was the answer.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> JohnH ... did they do it as we suggested or are they flooding deauth commands?


I'm checking that. Here is new activity: What do I need with sleep. 

132 TCM MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

171 NICKW MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

232 KTLA MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

252 KTLA MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

262 ANGEL MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

299 REELZ MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

511 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

514 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

519 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

537 HERE, HERE REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

539 ESPPV, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

861 ESPPV, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5731 TST1A ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5732 TST2A ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5733 TST1B ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5734 TST2B ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5735 TST1C ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5736 TST2C ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5737 TST1D ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5738 TST2D ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5822 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5990 CPTST, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8004 KTLA MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9411 NAUHS MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9931 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14535 KWGN2 MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

14753 KNBC2 MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

32768 WBSTR MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

CHANGE COUNT 30

692 VLAND became SLNK2 again.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee... I wonder what EVER could possibly be on those TST1x and 2x channels? 
I don't think one needs to be a Mensa member to figure that puzzle out. 

The chart is up to date now. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Hmm, I had those stations once, back in the day. Are you saying they are still part of a distant tier?
> 
> If so, it will certainly be interesting to see what E* does with them, because they definitely are not covered by the injunction.


Only mentioned those as perhaps some house cleaning should be done with them as well as the Networks. At one time I had those along with all 13 of the originals.


----------



## psumattDE (Mar 29, 2006)

JohnH said:


> I'm checking that. Here is new activity: What do I need with sleep.
> 
> 537 HERE, HERE REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Wow, first DISH won't carry Logo, which DirecTV's had since inception, and now they get rid of the Here PPV station. Guess Charlie is showing he doesn't favor the gay population.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

537 HERE PPV is gone, lol - Ouch! 

ESPPV is gone ..

"692 VLAND became SLNK2 again" .. - any more guesses on wht SLNK might represent? 

Thanks John 

[EDIT] .. P.S. Any new information about Euronews - DISH's mention about it, etc... Anyone called DISH maybe about it.. etc?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

psumattDE said:


> Wow, first DISH won't carry Logo, which DirecTV's had since inception, and now they get rid of the Here PPV station. Guess Charlie is showing he doesn't favor the gay population.


Wonder if it's a temporary thingy maybe though...

Maybe they will put it back after a while....


----------



## terilam (Nov 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> "By December 1st"
> 
> The last minute a distant will be legal on E* is 11:59pm Thursday night.
> The permanent injunction applies on Friday.
> (Don't ask me what time zone ... it isn't specified.)


Thanks for the help!!!

I see now that I can get Butte networks  
how do I know if I have the right receiver? 
Any chance that this will be granted a exyension or something before I go and add Butte?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> [EDIT] .. P.S. Any new information about Euronews - DISH's mention about it, etc... Anyone called DISH maybe about it.. etc?


Answered my own question i guess:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71521


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The following "TST" channels have new EPG names along with matching EPG stream data.

OLD=5731,15,TST1A,
NEW=5731,15,WXIA,

OLD=5732,15,TST2A,
NEW=5732,15,KNTV,

OLD=5733,15,TST1B,
NEW=5733,15,WGCL,

OLD=5734,15,TST2B,
NEW=5734,15,KPIX,

OLD=5735,15,TST1C,
NEW=5735,15,WSB,

OLD=5736,15,TST2C,
NEW=5736,15,KGO,

OLD=5737,15,TST1D,
NEW=5737,15,WAGA,

OLD=5738,15,TST2D,
NEW=5738,15,KTVU,


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

So it's Atlanta/San Francisco.

Hmm... wonder why? Why not NY/LA?

Could it be so that people who "moved" or will "move" to NY/LA white areas will be able to get two additional cities instead of a duplicate set?

Just thinkin' out loud......


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Euronews is now available in the following packages according to the Dish web site:

A LA CARTE EURONEWS, A LA CARTE-SPT, ARABIC ELITE SUPER PACK, GERMAN LANGUAGE PACK W/EURONEWS, GERMAN-LANGUAGE PACKAGE, PANORAMA ITALIANO, POLISH SUPER PACK, POLISH SUPER PACK W/EURONEWS, RBTI/TV GLOBO/RECORD, RBTI/TV GLOBO/RECORD, W/EURONEWS, TV5/ 3A TELESUD/TRACE TV W/EURONEWS, TV5/3A TELESUD/TRACE TV, VIVA PINOY PACK


You know... leaving Spanish out as one of the languages of availability has got to be one of the a-1 primo IDIOTIC moves. There are only an estimated 30-35 million Spanish speakers in the US. If only 1 in 100,000 spanish speakers are interested in the channel, that is still 30,000 potential subscribers they missed out on!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

There must be something behind this.. (why Spanish channel is not added .. currently anyhow)

As to those packs that you mentioned above.. strange.. - i don't see Russian pack (for Russian Euronews) .. Polish however.. (maybe they figured that it's close nuff) 

They might possibly add some more packs....


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> 36849 DNL1 ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 36849 DNL1 ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 
> ...


What are those for... JohnH or anyone?

EPG .. or?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> "692 VLAND became SLNK2 again" .. - any more guesses on wht SLNK might represent?


I ll take an educated guess ( so to speak  ) on what SLNK2 might be:

According to TNGTony's chart:

Videoland (Taiwan) ??? SLNK2 692 23 118
Videoland (Taiwan) ??? SLNK2 692 10 121
Sky Link TV SKLNK 693 23 118
Sky Link TV SKLNK 693 10 121

So i am thinking SLNK2, more likely, MUST be some kind of - Sky Link TV 2 (.. or somethin' like that)

ONLY makes sense .. it's right next to the Sky Link TV channel in the EPG after all 

So probably, i am guessing - Videoland became Sky Link TV 2 (or whatever it might be called)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Darkman said:


> What are those for... JohnH or anyone?
> 
> EPG .. or?


Software downloads.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh.. OK.. Thanks...

That's important also


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

So.. 

Anyone thinks there could be some more Uplink Activity happening .. later on tonight maybe.. or during early morning hours?

.. with it being December 1st tomorrow and all


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, Darkman, since E* has apparently leased all of tp 15 to NPS, it certainly seems like the LA distants, at least, will have to move to spotbeam.... very soon, I would say.

That is right, isn’t it, James, that they leased the entire transponder?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo, the presser just said capacity.

CBSHD E&W just turned red here. They are not available here now.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, John, but Mountford's letter to the nets' attorney and James's summary of the contract seem to indicate an entire transponder.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, they certainly don't have anywhere near that, yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HERE discussion moved to it's own thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71595


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I was wondering about the capacity issue myself. It still remains to be seen what will occur, as Atlanta, NY, LA, Chicago and Denver are all on CONUS (correct me if I am missing one)... we know that SF and Atlanta are what will be offered, but the question lies what will Dish do with NY, CHI, LA and DEN? 

Does anyone know what, if any, capacity issues there may be on spotbeams that are around these stations?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Well, Darkman, since E* has apparently leased all of tp 15 to NPS, it certainly seems like the LA distants, at least, will have to move to spotbeam.... very soon, I would say.
> 
> That is right, isn't it, James, that they leased the entire transponder?


Yes. And the way the lease runs NPS will be doing their own uplink so they CANNOT have E* channels and NPS channels on the same transponder.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Does anyone know what, if any, capacity issues there may be on spotbeams that are around these stations?


Space on spot tps is readily available for Atlanta, Denver, and LA.

Chicago and NY could probably also be squeezed into spot tp nooks and crannies, but there is no one spot tp with space for them all at this point.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

12-01-2006,00:02:21
103 ONPPV, ONPPV REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

210 CSPAN MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

212 CSPN2 MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

222 HSN MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

226 QVC MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

228 SHNBC MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

299 REELZ MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

500 ONPPV, ONPPV REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

505 PPV, PPV REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

509 PPV, PPV REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6200 WJLA, WJLA REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6201 WUSA, WUSA REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6202 WRC, WRC REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6203 KTBS, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6204 KMSS, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6205 KSAT, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6206 KENS, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 Spotbeam 22 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6208 WRTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6209 WTHR, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6211 WCTV, WCTV REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6217 WAPT, Sig Viewed WAPT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6218 WJTV, Sig Viewed WJTV REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6219 WLBT, Sig Viewed WLBT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6220 WUFX, Sig Viewed WUFX REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6221 WDBD, Sig Viewed WDBD REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6226 WDBJ, Sig viewed WDBJ REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6227 WSLS, Sig viewed WSLS REMOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6233 WMUR, REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6234 WMUR, REMOVED FROM Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6235 WFMY, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6236 WXII, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7658 KRIV, KRIV REMOVED FROM Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7926 WTVY, WTVY REMOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

19046 ESFFL, 99 .... 0099 0099 0099 0099 00 REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

19064 FFTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

19067 ESPNI, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

CHANGE COUNT 36


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe .. Told ya so 

I knew they would...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

See don't feel so bad people about HERE, Spanish PPV etc...

They just took down few more PPVs.. - they need room on TPs to play / move around currently..

At a later date - those channels should return...

Looks like TNGTony's chart might get somewhat smaller now with all those Removals 

[EDIT] .. They even removed ONPPV (What's on PPV thingy) for now


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

12-01-2006,00:32:42
242 NBC-W MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

244 CBS-W MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

246 ABC-W MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

248 FOX-W MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8000 KABC MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8001 KCBS MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8002 KNBC MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8003 KTTV MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

CHANGE COUNT 8


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the update, John


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Goodbye SV stations... looks as if that was almost all of them?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

joblo said:


> Space on spot tps is readily available for Atlanta, Denver, and LA.
> 
> Chicago and NY could probably also be squeezed into spot tp nooks and crannies, but there is no one spot tp with space for them all at this point.


So perhaps then Chicago and NY state conus beam and Dish frees up a bit of room with LA and Denver (Atlanta is going to be uplinked regardless it appears)... although I do find it weird that they would perhaps consider taking Denver off of Conus being that Charlie may want to watch his locals out of market when he is traveling


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not saying definitely that they will take anything off ConUS, just stating the possibilities.

It appears they've moved LA distants to another ConUS tp rather than a spot beam, at least for now. So who knows? Maybe my other speculation was right that Atlanta and SF were chosen as a courtesy to NY/LA/Chicago/Denver "movers".

Only time will tell.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Atlanta and SF were chosen by NPS. You would have to ask someone at NPS why that choice was made.

"Movers" does bring up an interesting point. If one chooses to "live" in NY to get NY stations via E* could they give a different address to NPS to qualify for distants? I wonder how much cross checking will be going on.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

So, possibly, you could get your local channels through DISH and then give another address to NPS and get distant signals as well?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Repeating what I said? 

It is a question. For "entirely separate" companies it is a good question.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> If one chooses to "live" in NY to get NY stations via E* could they give a different address to NPS to qualify for distants?


There are definitely white areas in the NY, LA, and Denver DMAs. Starting tomorrow it should be possible to find these via NPS's web site. So one could easily "live" at the same address for E* LIL and NPS DNS in those markets.


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Thanks For The Updates Once Again John *


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks JohnH! 
Got my distant networks down here in Puerto Rico!


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> Thanks JohnH!
> Got my distant networks down here in Puerto Rico!


Still have NY distant network locals here. Wonder for how long....


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> 5731 TST1A ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 5732 TST2A ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> ...


We know, by now, that EPG names for those were renamed ....

In any case, though.. You think those will remain on ConUS tp.. or will be moved to the Spot Beam one(s)?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> We know, by now, that EPG names for those were renamed ....
> 
> In any case, though.. You think those will remain on ConUS tp.. or will be moved to the Spot Beam one(s)?


Since they are being offered by NPS as Distant Networks they will not be placed on Spotbeam(s).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> We know, by now, that EPG names for those were renamed ....
> 
> In any case, though.. You think those will remain on ConUS tp.. or will be moved to the Spot Beam one(s)?


Those (5700's) need to remain ConUS for NPS to use them. Besides, their contract is for TP15 on 119° not spotbeam.

As far as E*'s versions of those channels they may just leave them ConUS for a while.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Atlanta and SF were chosen by NPS. You would have to ask someone at NPS why that choice was made.
> 
> "Movers" does bring up an interesting point. If one chooses to "live" in NY to get NY stations via E* could they give a different address to NPS to qualify for distants? I wonder how much cross checking will be going on.


Has anyone found out any more about this and how a person could do it?? I work night and would like to get LA locals or any other time zone..


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Per Dish Network Tech Support, EURONEWS is not available until December 5th. I have been trying to add it for 2 days and just got someone knowledgeable...


----------

